# Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis



## NilpferdA706 (26. Juli 2016)

*Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis*

Hallo,

ich habe eine defekte Quadro 4000 Grafikkarte wieder zum leben erweckt. 
Jetzt ist mir im Betrieb aber der Standardlüfter zu laut. Der dreht bei 50% ca. mit 3500 U/min. Und geht sogar unter Last bis auf 75% hoch. 
Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem anderen Kühler.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, auf welchen GTX Karten die Quadro 4000 basiert? Vielleicht könnte ich hiervon einen Kühler verwenden. 

Danke euch!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis*

Der verbaute Chip ist der GF100 ("Fermi") alias GTX 480, allerdings untertaktet. Die TDP wird anstatt mit 250 Watt (GTX 480) mit 142 Watt angegeben. Da sollte also jeder Nachrüstkühler locker ausreichen, der auch mit der GTX 480 klar kommt.
Ob du mit den Lochabständen hinkommst, ist die Frage - du könnest mal per PN bei Löschzwerg anfragen, der hat viel Erfahrung mit exotischeren Pixelschubsern,  oder selbst auf der PCB-Rückseite nachmessen.


----------



## NilpferdA706 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis*

Ich habe den Zalman VF3000F gefunden. Der wäre ganz nice 
Aber den kann man nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## NilpferdA706 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis*

Hi Leute,

ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich mir einen Prolimatech MK13 Kühlkörper gebraucht gekauft habe und diesen problemlos auf meine Quadro 4000 Grafikkarte montiert habe. 
Zur Info. 
Mit dem Standard Nvidia Kühler war die Grafikkarte ca. bei max. 62°C. Das ist ok. Aber der Lüfter hat mit extremhoher Drehzahl 3500U/min gedreht und war immer bei 50-75% Power. (ist ein Radiallüfter wie bei einem Notebook)
Mit dem MK13 Kühlkörper ohne Lüfter! ist die Grafikkarte max. bei 58-59°C. Lautlos! 

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage. 
Ich habe mir im 3D Drucker Halterungen erstellt um einen 80x80mm Lüfter auf den MK13 zu schnallen. Funktioniert super. 
Die Frage ist jetzt, kann ich den Strom für den Lüfter über die Grafikkarte ziehen? (mit ensprechendem Stecker wie beim alten Lüfter). Jedoch ohne Lüftersteuerung. Sonst hätte ich ja evtl. wieder die Turbine.
Kann ich auch 2 Lüfter an einen Grafikkartenlüfterstecker anschließen? Oder würden die zuviel Strom ziehen!?

Danke euch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis*



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> ...Die Frage ist jetzt, kann ich den Strom für den Lüfter über die Grafikkarte ziehen? ..


Erkennt der MSI Afterburner die Karte und kannst Du Lüfterprofile Einstellen?
Ansonsten nimmt 5V. Achtre aber auf die Kühlung der Spannungswandler. Deren
Kühlkörper muss ebenso kühl gehalten werden.


----------



## NilpferdA706 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für eine Quadro 4000 auf GTX Basis*

Habs jetzt geschafft mal Bilder von meinem Modd zu machen 
Wie gesagt ein Prolimatech MK13 Kühlkörper auf einer Quadro 4000 Grafikkarte.
Ich habe mir noch 4 Halterungen für 2x 80mm Lüfter erstellt und mit einem 3D Drucker gedruckt. Passt perfekt.
Nun läuft die Karte unter Last mit max. 46°C! Ich finds sehr geil jetzt 

Bild: img_5583gkurz.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_5584wyu7b.jpg - abload.de


----------

